# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Lime Chicken Picante

## Money Boss Hustla

Ingredients: 
1/2 cup chunky salsa 
1/4 cup Dijon-style prepared mustard 
2 tablespoons fresh lime juice 
6 skinless, boneless chicken breasts 
2 tablespoons butter 
6 tablespoons plain yogurt 
1 lime, sliced into segments 


Directions:
1. In a shallow nonporous dish or bowl combine the salsa, mustard and lime juice. Mix well. Add chicken, cover dish and refrigerate. Marinate for at least 30 minutes. 
2. Melt butter or margarine in a large skillet over medium heat. Remove chicken from marinade and add to skillet. Saute, turning frequently, until browned on all sides. Meanwhile, boil remaining marinade in a saucepan for 4 to 5 minutes, to remove all possibility of bacteria. 
3. Add boiled marinade to chicken and saute another 3 to 5 minutes or until chicken is 'fork tender' and marinade is starting to glaze. Remove chicken to serving platter; raise heat to high and boil marinade for 1 minute. Spoon marinade over chicken and top each breast with 1 tablespoon yogurt and 1 lime wedge. Serve. 

Makes 6 servings. Amount per serving:
Calories 196 
Protein 28.9g 
Total Fat 6.8g 
Sodium 469mg 
Cholesterol 81mg 
Carbohydrates 4.8g 
Fiber 0.8g

----------

